# Good resources to learn about landscaping



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Looking for a few book recommendations that will give me a good theory and best practices for landscaping.

Any blogs, videos, or other online resources would be welcome as well.

Cheers,


----------



## dtec (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm going to follow for replies as well.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I spent a few hours last night reading blogs, reviews of books, and bouncing around Amazon looking through books that ranked in the top 50 for their category. I settled on these books:

* Southeast Home Landscaping by Roger Holmes and Rita Buchanan, ISBN 978-1580114967, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1580114962/
I started with this book because of the excellent reviews and it was one of the few books that is specific to my area and zone. This book is reprinted for every zone in the US. This book is hardcopy only with no Kindle edition.

* The Layered Garden, by David Culp and Adam Cardillo, ISBN 978-1604692365, https://www.amazon.com/Layered-Garden-Lessons-Year-Round-Brandywine/dp/1604692367
This book has risen to the top of the list. The design philosophy is what I want to pursue: the author designs gardens based on when things bloom, at their peak, and follows with the next bloom. This book is available in hardcopy and Kindle.

* Gardentopia, ISBN 978-1682683965, https://www.amazon.com/Gardentopia-Design-Creating-Beautiful-Outdoor/dp/1682683966
This book constantly appeared in the Frequently bought together area. This was a standout title because it included different types of areas to construct. This book is available in hardcopy and Kindle.

* The Essential Garden Design Workbook, ISBN 978-1604696615, https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Garden-Design-Workbook-Completely/dp/1604696613
This book is sitting in my wishlist. I have the second edition on hold at the library. Several blogs gave this book high praise.

* Encyclopedia of Landscape Design, ISBN 978-1465463852, https://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Landscape-Design-Planning-Building/dp/1465463852
*DO NOT BUY THIS BOOK*. This book is rated well and also appeared in the frequently bought together section. I have already read through 150 pages of this book and I feel this should have been under Landscaping for Dummies series. The content is very basic and information you could find on just about any state extension website.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for your research and the list. I'd be particularly interested to hear more of your thoughts about The Layered Garden once you read it


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

Are you looking for basic info to get a yard in or deeper info to get you started in deeper learning and more involved generally in your garden that would involve pest control, pruning, and longer term care?

I feel like a book could get you high level info about design theory but really wouldn't be able to help you understand what plants for your area work well together or things like that. For the plant specific info I'd suggest looking into "Master Gardener" resources for your area. From what I understand these are classes and certifications provided by a local university extension service. This is something I'm really interested in doing myself but from what I understand requires a fair amount of time to study then volunteer hours as well. A little later in life I hope that I can find the time for it. (In my area its 13-14 weeks of college level lecture and hands on then a minimum 40 hours service back to the community.)


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

nnnnnate said:


> Are you looking for basic info to get a yard in or deeper info to get you started in deeper learning and more involved generally in your garden that would involve pest control, pruning, and longer term care?
> 
> I feel like a book could get you high level info about design theory but really wouldn't be able to help you understand what plants for your area work well together or things like that. For the plant specific info I'd suggest looking into "Master Gardener" resources for your area. From what I understand these are classes and certifications provided by a local university extension service. This is something I'm really interested in doing myself but from what I understand requires a fair amount of time to study then volunteer hours as well. A little later in life I hope that I can find the time for it. (In my area its 13-14 weeks of college level lecture and hands on then a minimum 40 hours service back to the community.)


The deeper learning is what I am after. I wanted design ideas and best practices to get me started. I was able to put together a pretty quick and dirty design that was low cost, excellent curb appeal but will require significant time and sweat equity. The HOA is happy with what I have submitted and I have a couple dozen hours of work to complete the design.

My next steps are more long term:
* Finding native shrub/trees to create focal points
* Pair an evergreen shrub and floral complement to each focal point
* Get my dirt right
* Add in garden accents... arbor, bench, rocks, walls...etc
* Sculpt trees for design but do so in a healthy manner
* Create a bee friendly ecosystem
* Create a couple beehives
* Edible garden in the back yard.

I ordered Arboriculture: Integrated Management of Landscape Trees, Shrubs, and Vines: https://www.amazon.com/Arboriculture-Integrated-Management-Landscape-Shrubs/dp/0130888826, linked up with two master gardeners, and on a waiting list for a arborist certification course. At some point I do plan to pursue the Master Gardener Certification but that will be a few years away.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

Thats awesome. I'm kind of in the same boat it seems. My last house and yard was a blank slate and I did my best but really struggled with making a cohesive yard and design. I could picture what I wanted in my mind but transferring that to my space and yard felt very piece meal and disjointed. I was lucky that I met a guy and became friends with him outside of this context and we spent some time talking about yards and whatnot. When we moved it was an easy decision to bring him in early and get some input on basic layout and design considerations. Now that I have the bigger yard parts in place I'm turning more towards pruning, maintenance, and hardscapes like finishing my walls, putting in a pergola, and working on filling in the "holes".

I am interested in bonsai and as an extension to that "niwaki" which I see as bonsai but for trees/shrubs that are intended to stay planted in the ground. I would really like to take some tree pruning courses or get instruction along the lines of pruning for visual interest and form. I've looked online for those types of resources in my area and haven't really found anything. I should probably try and make some calls to see if I can get more information.

It blows my mind how many bees we have in our front garden this year and I absolutely love it. Due to that I mentioned to my wife that maybe we should get a beehive. Right now we have a lot behind out house that hasn't sold and is vacant that I think would be a decent place for one but I'm not sure that I have enough room otherwise.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Here is a cool program. You can use Master Gardeners as a resource or take the training and become someone who gives advice. The tips sheet link takes you to many other resources. Maybe your local University has something similar?

https://extension.wsu.edu/king/gardening/become-a-master-gardener/#:~:text=Master%20Gardeners%20are%20community%20educators,promoting%20science%2Dbased%20gardening%20practices.


----------

